# Polaris MV7



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I had to sell my 1200# rated ramps for a set of 1500# due to the weight of the machine. Yesterday I loaded it in the truck to see how it fit and it bent the hinge on the tailgate of my '99 Chevy 2500...


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

My Dad bought one of these last year for hunting. Amazing machine ! I just took it out a couple of days ago for a summertime flogging in some Gladwin area mud. I can say that both winches work very well, especially considering the weight of the machine. Congrats.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I've had the chance to use both winches and a rear one does come in handy. One thing I noticed was that it's hard to coil your cable on the rear winch while holding in the button. Can't reach both at once. 

I'm either going to get a remote or rig up a short pole so I can push the button while guiding the cable...


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

I just put some money down on a 6x6 Argo Bigfoot with winch, camo, handrails, hitch, brush guard. $8750 OTD, which isn't too shabby for one of these beasts.

That MV7 sounds pretty cool, though. I like the idea of front and rear winches. Could have used a rear winch a few times in my day!  

On a side note: You Montana guys....are you originally from MI or do you just like to BS with us?


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

D.C.U.P. said:


> I just put some money down on a 6x6 Argo Bigfoot with winch, camo, handrails, hitch, brush guard. $8750 OTD, which isn't too shabby for one of these beasts.
> 
> That MV7 sounds pretty cool, though. I like the idea of front and rear winches. Could have used a rear winch a few times in my day!
> 
> On a side note: You Montana guys....are you originally from MI or do you just like to BS with us?


Not quite the same ride as a 4 wheeler, but the Argo will go just about through and over anything less than 4" in diameter. But man......after a few hours, your ears sure ring!!!!!!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Shank thats a sweet ride and you got a deal to boot!


----------



## Intrepid Explorer (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Intrepid Explorer (Sep 23, 2006)

I bought a new MV7 recently also. I sold off the runflat tires and put Big Horns on it. The photo above is mine.

Brad


----------



## Intrepid Explorer (Sep 23, 2006)

REDNCKMT said:


> The price is dependant on the dealers stock. I'm driving down from Great Falls, MT to Idaho Falls, ID to buy my MV7 for $6,900 ($7400 with a plow). They claim to have several in stock from making a mass purchase from Polaris at a really low price.


 
I have a friend looking for one. What is your dealer's name?


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Nice lookin' ATV,.. I'm still lookin' and haven't yet decided
but I think it's going to be between Polaris & Yamaha as final choices.


----------

